# ccw



## pop-n-chick (Feb 24, 2011)

anyone know of a ccw class in the destin area?


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Try Patriot Arms FWB Hughes Street! Nic and Mike are great guys to deal with!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

What's the deal with all the ccw classes?. Is it for training purposes or for getting your license? If it's just for your license your hunter education certificate will suffice. Just wondering why that's such a big thing with everybody?


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Most of the classes are just a way to get your license, very little "training"

IGo with Captn Ron, no BS, realistic training, private range. In milton 

Iwillnotbeavictim.com


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*Cwp*

Ir all depends on what you are looking for in training. 

www.nwfta.org


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Impact Firearms in Bonifay. Great group, very knowledgeable in all aspects of training from beginners to advanced gun handling and self defense classes. Since he and his teachers are in the sherrifs dept., they can give you different perspectives on what is right and wrong from both sides of the law. We (my wife, friend, his wife, and myself) took the class up there last month and will be going back for the advanced gun class in the fall. 

Stephen


----------

